# My Phragmipediumlist!



## Magicboy (Jul 17, 2007)

I would like to present my Phragmipediumlist:

besseae	
besseae var. flava (2)
besseae x caudatum Ruby Slippers
besseae x pearceii	Olaf gruss (2)
besseae x schlimii Hanne Popow
caudatum	
kovachii (2)
lindenii	
lindenii x longifolium Macrochilum
longifolium x besseae Eric Young
longifolium x caudatum Grande (alba)
Grande x besseae v. flavum China Dragon v. Flava
Grande x wallisii Penns Creek Cascade
longifolium x wallisii Paul Eugene Conroy (2)
pearcei	
pearcei x sargentianum Patti MacHale
pearcei x schlimii Carol Kanzer
reticulatum	
richterii	
sargentianum	
sargentianum x besseae Memoria Dick Clements
schlimii	
schlimii x longifolium Sedenii (4)
wallisii	
wallisii x pearcei Memoria Garren Weaver
vittatum (2)

This is only 27 diffrent species/hybrids yet but more is on it's way to me and more there gonna be!


----------



## Marco (Jul 17, 2007)

nice phrag list!


----------



## Candace (Jul 17, 2007)

I see you have a cross with Grande or caudatum alba. I've never seen an alba one in person. I bet that's an amazing plant.


----------



## Magicboy (Jul 17, 2007)

I don't know if I can call it Grande v. alba yet. It is bougt as a v. alba but it's not totally white, more like very pale green. I have never seen it myself and I'm very exited about getting it in bloom so I can see for myself.


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi Magicboy,

How about some photos!!!

Claudia


----------



## Magicboy (Jul 17, 2007)

CLMoss said:


> Hi Magicboy,
> 
> How about some photos!!!
> 
> Claudia



I'll get back with photos as soon as they get in bloom.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi, that's a decent variety. Tell us about your growing techniques and culture.


----------



## Magicboy (Jul 18, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Hi, that's a decent variety. Tell us about your growing techniques and culture.



I grow my Phragm. in s/h, with different mixes of leca, diatomite and vulcanic rock. I fertilize in every watering and rinse the medium once a month. I have only direkt sun 1 hour a day and semishade-shade the rest.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2007)

They don't have to be in bloom to post photos in the growing area thread!


----------



## Magicboy (Sep 9, 2007)

Here is a new updated list of my Phrag's

Phragmipedium	besseae	
Phragmipedium	besseae var. flava	
Phragmipedium	besseae x boissierianum	Lutz Röllke
Phragmipedium	besseae x caudatum	Ruby Slippers
Phragmipedium	besseae x pearceii Olaf gruss
Phragmipedium	besseae x schlimii Hanne Popow
Phragmipedium	Hanne Popow x besseae	Saint Ouen
Phragmipedium	caudatum	
Phragmipedium	caudatum x Sedenii	Schroederae
Phragmipedium	hirtzii	
Phragmipedium	kovachii	
Phragmipedium	lindenii	
Phragmipedium	lindenii x longifolium	Macrochilum
Phragmipedium	lindleyanum	
Phragmipedium	longifolium	
Phragmipedium	longifolium x besseae	Eric Young
Phragmipedium	longifolium x caudatum	Grande (alba)
Phragmipedium	Grande x besseae v. flavum	China Dragon v. Flava
Phragmipedium	Grande x wallisii Penns Creek Cascade
Phragmipedium	longifolium x wallisii Paul Eugene Conroy
Phragmipedium	pearcei	
Phragmipedium	pearcei x sargentianum	Patti MacHale
Phragmipedium	pearcei x schlimii Carol Kanzer
Phragmipedium	pearcei (v. ecuadorense) x boissierianum Taras
Phragmipedium	popowii (warscewiczanum)
Phragmipedium	reticulatum	
Phragmipedium	richterii	
Phragmipedium	sargentianum	
Phragmipedium	sargentianum x besseae	Memoria Dick Clements
Phragmipedium	schlimii	
Phragmipedium	schlimii x hartwegii Leucorrhodum
Phragmipedium	schlimii x longifolium	Sedenii
Phragmipedium	warscewiczianum (wallisii)	
Phragmipedium	wallisii x pearcei Memoria Garren Weaver
Phragmipedium	vittatum


----------



## NYEric (Sep 10, 2007)

cool, let's see some photos.


----------



## Magicboy (Nov 14, 2007)

Here is an update of my collection:

Phragmipedium besseae (2)
Phragmipedium besseae var. flava 
Phragmipedium besseae x boissierianum Lutz Röllke
Phragmipedium besseae x caudatum Ruby Slippers
Phragmipedium besseae x pearceii Olaf gruss (2)
Phragmipedium besseae x schlimii Hanne Popow (3)
Phragmipedium Hanne Popow x besseae Saint Ouen (2)
Phragmipedium caudatum 
Phragmipedium caudatum x Sedenii Schroederae
Phragmipedium hirtzii 
Phragmipedium kovachii (2)
Phragmipedium lindenii 
Phragmipedium lindenii x longifolium Macrochilum
Phragmipedium lindleyanum (3)
Phragmipedium longifolium 
Phragmipedium longifolium x besseae Eric Young
Phragmipedium longifolium x caudatum Grande (alba)
Phragmipedium Grande x besseae v. flavum China Dragon v. Flava
Phragmipedium Grande x wallisii Penns Creek Cascade
Phragmipedium longifolium x wallisii Paul Eugene Conroy (2)
Phragmipedium pearcei 
Phragmipedium pearcei x sargentianum Patti MacHale
Phragmipedium pearcei x schlimii Carol Kanzer
Phragmipedium pearcei (v. ecuadorense) x boissierianum Taras
Phragmipedium popowii (warscewiczianum) (2)
Phragmipedium reticulatum 
Phragmipedium richterii 
Phragmipedium sargentianum (2)
Phragmipedium sargentianum x besseae Memoria Dick Clements
Phragmipedium schlimii (3)
Phragmipedium schlimii x hartwegii Leucorrhodum
Phragmipedium schlimii x longifolium Sedenii (5)
Phragmipedium warscewiczianum (wallisii) 
Phragmipedium wallisii x pearcei Memoria Garren Weaver
Phragmipedium vittatum (2)

And the new ones are:

*Phragmipedium exstaminodium
Phragmipedium klotzschianum
Phragmipedium Eric Young 'Rocket Fire' [4N] x caudatum var. sanderae Belle Hougue Point*
Phragmipedium Grande x besseae China Dragon 'Karlsro'
Phragmipedium schlimii x longifolium Sedenii 'Karlsro'*


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 14, 2007)

The list is growing, and with excellent choices!


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 14, 2007)

exstaminodium! Nice! It's very good to see that one in collections.


----------



## swamprad (Nov 14, 2007)

That is a fine collection. May I suggest Phrag. dallesandroi?


----------



## Magicboy (Nov 15, 2007)

swamprad said:


> That is a fine collection. May I suggest Phrag. dallesandroi?



I have already searched for that species and found it at a grower here in europe but he don't know if it's a real dalessandroi or if it is the cross with besseae (Jersey). So I have to wait for it to bloom and then he will send photos of the flower and of the flowerparts.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice list. You should get on some of those kovachii hybrids.


----------



## Corbin (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow


----------



## Magicboy (Nov 15, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Nice list. You should get on some of those kovachii hybrids.



I would love to but I couldn't afford them when Jerry Fischer were in England. I would hope some vendor has plants for EOC 2009.


----------



## Nikolaus (Nov 17, 2007)

Very nice list of Phrags. Where did you get your variety of species from?
Hello from Germany
Nikolaus


----------



## Magicboy (Nov 17, 2007)

Nikolaus said:


> Very nice list of Phrags. Where did you get your variety of species from?
> Hello from Germany
> Nikolaus



I have been collecting for a few years now and bought plants from botanical gardens, other hobbyists and vendors from both EU and USA.

Best regards
Thomas


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 18, 2007)

Lots of Phrags over there.... happy growing...


----------



## Magicboy (Aug 25, 2008)

I thought I might update my collectionlist so here it is:

besseae 
besseae 4N?
besseae ecuador x peru 4N?
besseae 'Wings of fire'
besseae var. flava 
besseae x boissierianum Lutz Röllke	
besseae x caudatum Ruby Slippers	
besseae x pearceii Olaf gruss (2)
besseae 'Mont Millais' x pearcei 'Mont Pinel' Olaf gruss	
besseae x schlimii	Hanne Popow (3)
wallisii x besseae	Maria Glanz	
boissierianum x caudatum v. giganteum Court Jester	
Hanne Popow x besseae Saint Ouen (2)	
caudatum 
caudatum x Sedenii Schroederae (3)	
exstaminodium 
hirtzii 
klotzschianum 
kovachii 
lindenii 
lindenii x longifolium Macrochilum	
lindleyanum (3)
longifolium 
longifolium x besseae Eric Young (2)	
Eric Young 'Rocket Fire' [4N] x caudatum var. sanderae Belle Hougue Point 3N
Eric Young [4N] x longifolium [4N] Saint Peter [4N]	
Grande (alba) 
Grande x besseae	China Dragon 'Karlsro'	
Grande x besseae v. flavum	China Dragon v. Flava	
Grande x wallisii Penns Creek Cascade	
longifolium x pearcei Green Hornet	
longifolium x wallisii	Paul Eugene Conroy	
pearcei 
pearcei x sargentianum Patti MacHale	
pearcei x schlimii Carol Kanzer	
pearcei (v. ecuadorense) x boissierianum Taras	
popowii 
reticulatum 
richteri 
richteri (topr.) x schlimii Wössen	
sargentianum 
sargentianum x besseae Memoria Dick Clements	
sargentianum x schlimii Coral Jewel	
schlimii 
schlimii x hartwegii	Leucorrhodum	
schlimii x longifolium Sedenii	
schlimii x longifolium Sedenii 'Karlsro'	
Sedenii x schlimii Cardinale	
wallisii 
wallisii x pearcei Memoria Garren Weaver	
vittatum? (2)

But I have ordered more from Ecuagenera now so after our great orchid show in october the list will be longer and I more happier!:clap:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good. The Mem. Garren Weaver is on my list to get. I'm curious about the 4n besseae though??


----------



## Magicboy (Aug 25, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Looks good. The Mem. Garren Weaver is on my list to get. I'm curious about the 4n besseae though??



Yes, the besseae's comes from colchicine treated flasks so I don't know yet if they really are 4N's.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm interested in that development. Let us know when they flower. Thanx.


----------



## Magicboy (Oct 10, 2008)

*A little update...*

besseae 
besseae 4N?
besseae ecuador x peru 4N?
besseae 'Wings of fire'
besseae var. flava 
besseae x boissierianum Lutz Röllke 
besseae x caudatum Ruby Slippers 
besseae x pearceii Olaf gruss (2)
besseae 'Mont Millais' x pearcei 'Mont Pinel' Olaf gruss 
besseae x schlimii Hanne Popow (3)
wallisii x besseae Maria Glanz 
boissierianum x caudatum v. giganteum Court Jester 
Hanne Popow x besseae Saint Ouen (2) 
caudatum 
caudatum x Sedenii Schroederae (3) 
exstaminodium 
hirtzii 
klotzschianum 
kovachii 
lindenii 
lindenii x longifolium Macrochilum 
lindleyanum (3)
longifolium 
longifolium x besseae Eric Young (2) 
Eric Young 'Rocket Fire' [4N] x caudatum var. sanderae Belle Hougue Point 3N
Eric Young [4N] x longifolium [4N] Saint Peter [4N] 
Grande (alba) 
Grande x besseae China Dragon 'Karlsro' 
Grande x besseae v. flavum China Dragon v. Flava 
Grande x wallisii Penns Creek Cascade 
longifolium x pearcei Green Hornet 
longifolium x wallisii Paul Eugene Conroy 
pearcei 
pearcei x sargentianum Patti MacHale 
pearcei x schlimii Carol Kanzer 
pearcei (v. ecuadorense) x boissierianum Taras 
reticulatum 
richteri 
richteri (topr.) x schlimii Wössen 
sargentianum 
sargentianum x besseae Memoria Dick Clements 
sargentianum x schlimii Coral Jewel 
schlimii (3)
schlimii x hartwegii Leucorrhodum 
schlimii x longifolium Sedenii 
schlimii x longifolium Sedenii 'Karlsro' 
Sedenii x schlimii Cardinale 
wallisii 
wallisii x pearcei Memoria Garren Weaver 
vittatum? (2)

And after our big show here in Gothenburg/Sweden I can now add to my collection:

andreettae (a little flask with 6 small plants. I think a couple of them are to small but I'm not giving up)
caudatum v. gigantea
dalessandroi
fisheri
Maria Glanz
besseae (a very good clone as the vendor said)

Puh, only a couple of species left to have a total collection of the species, then comes the varietys and then....


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 10, 2008)

WOW! Growing by leaps & bounds!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 11, 2008)

very, very impressive your list!!! Please post more pictures!!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2008)

Good deal, andreetae are still almost impossible to get here.


----------



## Magicboy (Oct 14, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Good deal, andreetae are still almost impossible to get here.



I know, the 3 shows in Europe was the first shows they were avaliable at. oke:Even the vendors here in Europe hasn't got it yet.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2008)

I notice a deficiency in kovachii! oke:


----------



## paphjoint (Oct 15, 2008)

don't see any chapadense oke:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow, that's mean!


----------



## Magicboy (Oct 15, 2008)

NYEric said:


> I notice a deficiency in kovachii! oke:



kovachii is in the list, just read carefully! oke:


----------



## Magicboy (Oct 15, 2008)

paphjoint said:


> don't see any chapadense oke:



No, not caricinum, christiansenianum, an a few more either. But if you have divisions I'll be very interested. oke:

boissierianum and boissierianum v. czerwiakowianum is on its way but will not arrive until February 2009. :clap:


----------

